

Honest Slogans - What People Really Think - kseven
http://honestslogans.com/

======
bichiliad
I don't think this belongs here. It's funny, but it's just a tumblr account.
It feels like a buzzfeed article without the smatterings of text.

------
jason_wang
They forgot:

The Newlywed Game: Just warming up for The Jerry Springer Show.

